# How do you pronounce 'hedgehog'?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a pretty thick Philly accent, so I say it as 'hedgehaaag'. I'm called out on it every time.
I'm just curious to how other areas say it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hog is like dog but I'm betting that doesn't help you any because you probably say dog differently too. 

Hog dog log frog jog


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I pronounce it just, well, normally, though I never thought about accents... I'm from California though we don't really have an accent, just certain words we do and don't use.  Just said "hedgehog" out loud like ten times and I guess it sort of sounds like "head chog". :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My roommates are just staring at me when I'm trying to pronounce 'dog' normally...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The 'o' in hog is like... an 'aw' sound. It sounds like head chog when I say it too :lol: 

I'm in WI and here in the midwest, our accents minimal. Not including the yuppers. :roll:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I been told my jersey accent is pretty bad. Not as bad as anyone from nyc but its close. Gues it would be "hawg"


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I pronounce it kinda like LG said, head chog :lol: I like this thread, its interesting 

Edit: I used to have my European Accent (I kinda lost it) but it used to say it like hedge haaah. hehehe


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

hetch hog

like fetch nog. egg nog. mmm...


----------

